# John Cena Working A Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Reportedly Suffers Knee Injury During Wyatt Family Angle on Tonight's R*

That sucks. Hope he can still compete at WrestleMania.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow, if he can't go WM is gonna be absolutely fucking terrible. Holy shit. I'm definitely selling my ticket if Cena isn't there and were getting Orton vs Batista. What a fucking travesty.

Rowan it's been nice knowing ya.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Cena injured*

we have a main event to WM no one wants to see and the challenger is getting more heel heat than the heel champion
cm punk a top 3 baby face quit wwe a month ago
and now cena is injured

:lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

No Punk, and possibly no Cena? 

:lmao Vince is shitting himself.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Its a shame that Cena got injured. I wish him the best.

However does this mean we may now see more Wyatt vs Shield?


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

He'll wrestle, you know he'll wrestle, he'll wrestle on crutches, and he'll wrestle on April 6th at the Superdome!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

GG Erick Rowan's Career.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

If he misses mania :lmao

I'm not trying to make a joke about a potentially serious injury, but given shit fest they've made out of the everything to now, losing the face of your company for what is being billed as the biggest show in history just puts a cherry on that shit flavoured cake.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Reportedly Suffers Knee Injury*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Wow, if he can't go WM is gonna be absolutely fucking terrible. Holy shit. I'm definitely selling my ticket if Cena isn't there and were getting Orton vs Batista. What a fucking travesty.


In all fairness this years WM was already fucked before this happened anyway.

At this point if I had a ticket for the event I'd either ask for a refund and if I couldn't get it I'd sell it on ebay.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

If Cena's injury is legit and the worst case scenario happens, the chances of CM Punk returning just went up drastically.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Wow, if he can't go WM is gonna be absolutely fucking terrible. Holy shit. I'm definitely selling my ticket if Cena isn't there and were getting Orton vs Batista. What a fucking travesty.
> 
> Rowan it's been nice knowing ya.


So now yall actually want Cena but always pleading for him to go away? Smh the IWC I tell ya.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

you could see it he was telling then to stop


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*










As if this big bald retard didn't have enough issues, what with looking like a fucking cunt.

Hope he gets fired.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Cena injured*



p862011 said:


> we have a main event to WM no one wants to see and the challenger is getting more heel heat than the heel champion
> cm punk a top 3 baby face quit wwe a month ago
> and now cena is injured
> 
> :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

** In b4 people say Cena is becoming Mysterio v. 2.0 :hmm: :side: :side:

Sucks he's out..looks like WWE has no choice NOW but to push Bryan to the moon..the only major face left

Vince must be having a nightmare....Punk and Cena out...holy shit!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

No way in hell Cena is going to want to miss wrestlemania. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

http://www.mmarmedical.com/Knee_Hyperextension_s/346.htm

I tend to think he won't be wrestling at mania.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Well Rowan is fucked


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Cena injured*



p862011 said:


> we have a main event to WM no one wants to see and the challenger is getting more heel heat than the heel champion
> cm punk a top 3 baby face quit wwe a month ago
> and now cena is injured
> 
> :lol


Karma is a bitch.

Not happy that Cena is hurt, that is bad news for anyone. If he is indeed out it'll be interesting to see how they handle this. Bray vs. Cena didn't exactly scream money maker.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Aficionado said:


> If Cena's injury is legit and the worst case scenario happens, the chances of CM Punk returning just went up drastically.


I doubt it not unless there willing to pay Punk a couple of million $$$ to job to HHH.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

If its a bad knee injury, he is done for WM, knee injuries dont heal fast at all


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Well....it's time for the Bryan push..and Reigns here we go! lol


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

If they find any medial ligament damage, he's fucked


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

superuser1 said:


> So now yall actually want Cena but always pleading for him to go away? Smh the IWC I tell ya.




No. I've been enjoying Cena for years.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

For his own sake I hope Cena's isn't hurt too bad, but the situation with Wrestlemania would be made even more hilarious if Cena misses it. Cena injured, Punk gone, the main event is utter shit... This is a milestone Wrestlemania and its shaping up to be a complete mess. 

Obviously hope he's okay though. Wyatt/Cena could possibly be the most tolerable Cena has been in years. If this is true now we'll never know.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



GNR4LIFE said:


> If they find any medial ligament damage, he's fucked


What are you talking about? The MCL requires some of the shortest rehab time of any knee injury.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Feel bad for the injury, but this means Wyatt won't tap to the STF!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Damn and Cena just got well from a leg injury not long ago fpalm


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Beg Punk to come back? I mean they pretty much have to at this point if Cena is out. 

I figure the Christian vs Sheamus match went so damn long because they were frantic backstage to get update on Cena and then have to rewrite Shield segment because we'll likely get Shield va Wyatt's II now at WM as well.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Any way you cut it, John Cena getting injured a month away from WM30 is a major blow. Even if he is able to compete, the match quality will take a hit.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Robbyfude said:


> Feel bad for the injury, but this means Wyatt won't tap to the STF!


This...so this.

As much as I don't wish injuries upon anyone, no Super Cena would be awesome.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



crazyrvd123 said:


> What are you talking about? The MCL requires some of the shortest rehab time of any knee injury.


You're looking at 6 months minimum for any serious knee injury (with HGH), if he dislocated, it's serious.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Robbyfude said:


> Feel bad for the injury, but this means Wyatt won't tap to the STF!


It will happen eventually, just being postponed a couple of months.

:vince$


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Actually now that i think of it, he will probably pull a survivor series 2008 and win the title as soon as he returns. THANKS ROWAN!


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Wyatt/Cena was actually going pretty great up until this point. I'm bummed if this match winds up not happening. I think, even in losing to Cena, this match was going to only help Bray by putting him up there as a main event level guy who can hang with the top star in the company. This isn't a Damien Sandow situation, this is F'N WrestleMania and working with Cena was huge for Bray.

Hope it works out and isn't as serious as thought.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Injuries happen. I hope Rowan isn't punished for an accident. He's very underrated.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Man, it is like the WWE is placed under a curse or something.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

There's no way Cena misses WM with this injury. He'll wrestle injured if he has to.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Oh, god, it's real. RIP Bray Wyatt, you're well and truly fucked now.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Bad News Ambrose said:


> Man, it is like the WWE is placed under a curse or something.


It's called Karma.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Kamaria said:


> There's no way Cena misses WM with this injury. He'll wrestle injured if he has to.


You never risk knee injuries, ever, you blow a knee and you're never the same again, if there is a single chance it's serious he'll be sidelined til it's healed. If Cena wrestles with a bum knee and he tears his ligaments, he's completely fucked.


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Hogan is going to be hulking up and dropping 3 leg drops on the wyatts at Mania now 

All jokes aside, I hope Cena isn't badly injured, but if he is Wyatt/Shield 2, will be more than good enough for WM30.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Refuse to build new stars, and then suffer when you have no one to step up.

Yeah, reap what you sow.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

I feel really bad for Rowan. He's so going to get punished for this.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Beg Punk to come back? I mean they pretty much have to at this point if Cena is out.
> 
> I figure the Christian vs Sheamus match went so damn long because they were frantic backstage to get update on Cena and then have to rewrite Shield segment because we'll likely get *Shield va Wyatt's II* now at WM as well.


Not a bad back up plan by any means. I think I might like it more than the original plan.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Rowan has a jobber future.


----------



## WRESTLINGMASTER23 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

I think John Cena will be fine for the match as think WWE is playing like it as part of story line now and may not be too bad based on the report they released. They are saying John Cena is refusing treatment. It could be only swelling, leaving him out for a few weeks to rest up.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2014-02-24/john-cena-knee-injury-26184751


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

And to think this WM had tons of potiental months ago.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Cena will wrestle injured, he's an absolute workhorse.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Yeah, let's all trust the news from WWE.com. 

It's only "swelling." Normal knees do that!


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

McMahon vs god at wrestlemania if cena is out


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Allur said:


> I feel really bad for Rowan. He's so going to get punished for this.


Just thank god it doesnt get blamed on Harper after what he showed on sunday.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Swelling means fuck-all, they need to wait til it subsides then give him a MRI and then they'll know whether he's out for a few weeks or 9 months.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

What's Aaron Roan doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Well if it's really serious I guess we know who is going to win the Rumble next year.:argh:


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



superuser1 said:


> So now yall actually want Cena but always pleading for him to go away? Smh the IWC I tell ya.


Not really. Let's say only 20% of the IWC are fans of Cena. That guy could be one of the 20%. You're grouping the entire IWC together.





Bob the Jobber said:


> Refuse to build new stars, and then suffer when you have no one to step up.
> 
> Yeah, reap what you sow.


Daniel Bryan, The Shield, The Wyatts... all in the past 12 months. Yeah, okay.


----------



## Darkeldar69 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Poe7 said:


> Cena will wrestle injured, he's an absolute workhorse.


There is a difference between workhorse and reckless retard. Cena is a reckless retard when it comes to injuries.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

The guy's all balls and no brains if you ask me.


----------



## WRESTLINGMASTER23 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

I think if they can if its not too bad they have Cena do the Mania match and then let him take time off for a few months before SummerSlam.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

I feel like we're already seeing WWE's plan B which makes me think the injury is pretty serious.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

If Cena is injured, then Daniel Bryan needs to go to HHH and Vinnie Mac and get some of that Hogan creative control over his character. Seriously, he could bend those fucks over a barrel right now. Biggest thing in the business and the next 2 biggest things are gone. DB should get creative control or they will just have him win the title at summerslam and lose to Cena clean at Mania and head right on down to the midcard.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Aye, rumours of a torn ACL which will probably be quite hard to work through 

Fuck my last comment


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

This WrestleMania is becoming a nightmare


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Poe7 said:


> Cena will wrestle injured, he's an absolute workhorse.


Which is why Cena's career will end a lot sooner than people realize. You can't keep coming back or be working with a serious injury without it biting you in the ass later on.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

If Cena really is out for like 8 months then that's it for me. This RTWM has been horrible so far and now Cena won't even be on the show. He's like, 50% of the star power on his own. 

I'm just exhausted. The future looked bright a little while ago but with Cena gone, they're going to push Bryan and his stale ass character along with Roman "Can't Wrestle on My Own" Reigns. I'm not going to suffer through 8 months of these two getting shoved down my throat while Rollins and Ambrose and probably Bray, get the fucking shaft. I'm not going to suffer through an abomination of a Wrestlemania that lacks the face of the company, even. No, not even for Brock/Taker. 

I'll just stop at Elimination Chamber and the Wyatts/Shield match. This will be the last new memory of WWE I make for awhile. I'll get into more old wrestling and maybe puro. But for now, I'm pretty much done. Hopefully I flick back to WWE around Summerslam and Wyatt is on top and Cena is back and Ambrose and Rollins are doing great, or something.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

This is fast becoming streamamania for me, haven't ordered since Summerslam and every show bar EC(which was on sky sports) has sucked. feelsgoodman.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

its cena were talking about here...hes going to heal up before wrestlemania and come back #strongerthanever


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Where is this 8 month stuff coming from? 

I feel like some people might be googling "Cena injury" and you find things about older injuries that he had.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Cena injury blessing in disguise?*

Can this possibly lead to Shield vs The Family 2.0?


Bryan vs HHH
Taker vs Lesnar
Shield vs Family 2.0?

DAMN.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Poe7 said:


> Aye, rumours of a torn ACL which will probably be quite hard to work through
> 
> Fuck my last comment


Its not like we havent seen this from Cena before or anything....


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Coyotex said:


> its cena were talking about here...hes going to heal up before wrestlemania and come back #strongerthanever


Not even Cena and his magical HGH powers can recover from a fucked knee in 6 weeks. If a ligament is torn, it's 6 months minimum, even for Superman.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

8 months is usually the recovery time for a torn acl


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Where are the torn ACL reports?


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



pagi said:


> He'll wrestle, you know he'll wrestle, he'll wrestle on crutches, and he'll wrestle on April 6th at the Superdome!


Jim Robson ripoff


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Can this possibly lead to Shield vs The Family 2.0?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Would rather see Cena vs Bray. Much bigger match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

ITT: People believing WWE reports and RAW Ambulance footage #234


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

If it really is a torn ACL then that is a huge blow going into WM.


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

THANK YOU
THANK YOU
THANK YOU


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

He will be back next week....


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Cena injury blessing in disguise?*

Its Called storyline injury


----------



## LostBeast (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Sucks for Cena... I was actually looking forward to this feud with Bray


----------



## HallOfFamer (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Cena injury blessing in disguise?*



Stone Hot said:


> Its Called storyline injury


Bi chance, that looked genuine. Watch it again.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Just have Shield/Wyatts II. It's the perfect way to get the Shield broken up and yet you can still have an outstanding match. It'll probably have to have an added stipulation to it, but fuck it all I want to see that shit happen.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Therapy said:


> ITT: People believing WWE reports and RAW Ambulance footage #234


Actually it was a pwinsider report that came first, then WWE did damage control. Not sure it's a work though, they already trotted out Shield vs Wyatts v2 in case Cena is fucked, no chance they do that this quickly if they weren't worried.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

They're getting ready to give an update on the network post show.

Edit: Not much of an update. Trainer said he's at the hospital. Interviewer asked if he would be getting an MRI, and the trainer said Cena refused to get one. Makes me think it's more than likely a work.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

I was really looking forward to the feud with Bray. Plus, it would have been refreshing to have him out of the main event scene for Mania.

Oh well. Hope he gets better as soon as possible.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

A torn ACL would mean 8 mo. to a year easy. Hope it's not serious like an ACL


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

BR says it was a dislocation.

So it might not be too serious.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

super cena shits on mri's ha


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Cena injury blessing in disguise?*



HallOfFamer said:


> Bi chance, that looked genuine. Watch it again.


Even if John Cena became a paraplegic on tonights raw he would still make sure he competes at WM. Thats how Cena is


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

If this is legit and Cena misses Mania then:


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

I think Cena v. Wyatt could be awesome at Mania, but Cena needs to get more serious. The goofy babyface deal works against guys like Orton, but against Bray it just makes him look weak.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Hes fine. See you next week cena


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

What sort of fuckhead declines an MRI after suffering a knee injury? Does Cena have any brains?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



PowerandGlory said:


> super cena shits on mri's ha


Cena sells for no man, or no stinking machine!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Cena refuses MRI. 

It's a work :cena3 RISE ABOVE MRIS


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

People are buying this?

I could sell you guys a network!

:vince2


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Thank God they WWE did not make Sting top priority, eh Vince? 

Such a moronic company. They could have had a safety net but no no no. 

GWS, Cena. Don't really care if you compete at WM 30 or not.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Cena refuses MRI.
> 
> It's a work :cena3 RISE ABOVE MRIS


If the WWE were doing work, they'd do far better to have him take an MRI, say it's going to impede him til Wrestlemania and do overcoming the odds #3456456546546.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Cena injury blessing in disguise?*

Besides the fact I'm a Cena fan, I was looking forward to Cena v Bray, so I'm gutted that Cena is injured. I actually figured that Bray would win the match too, but it's unlikely we'll ever know now.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Don't worry, guys. I'm sure he will overcome the odds yet again and will make an early return.










If John Cena was a roach, you could not keep his ass away even with bug spray.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

I'm blaming Cena. What exactly was he doing in there?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



cindel25 said:


> I'm blaming Cena. What exactly was he doing in there?


Humping the bottom rope?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> I'm blaming Cena. What exactly was he doing in there?


... Desperately trying to escape from 3 big intimidating looking men who held him from legs and the head? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Maybe VM will take hhh's position in creative after this?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Sucks to be Cena. But good for the fans. 8 months to a year without CEna is a dream come true. Hopefully he'll get revamped after that time.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Cena injury blessing in disguise?*

I'd rather see Cena vs Wyatt. One thing that would make Shield vs Wyatts even more special is the fact that it was a one time thing, I know that it's common for big matches to occur more than once. This is just one of those special matches that we should only see once.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

If it's legit, Cena doesn't want to miss out on the Mania paycheck by hearing bad news regarding the injury. But knowing Cena it's most likely a work to further promote his NEVER GIVE UP nonsense.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Even if John Cena became a paraplegic on tonights raw he would still make sure he competes at WM. Thats how Cena is


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Its a work.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Da MastaMind said:


> If this is legit and Cena misses Mania then:


Reading shit like this makes my fucking skin crawl. Can't even accurately express what type of scum you have to be to celebrate a possible injury without risking a ban.

Fucking lowest common denominator of humanity.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Reading shit like this makes my fucking skin crawl. Can't even accurately express what type of scum you have to be to celebrate a possible injury without risking a ban.
> 
> Fucking lowest common denominator of humanity.


Happens right above Headliner's post and yet the guy's probably not gotten a strike fpalm


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

if it wasn't for Cena Daniel Bryan and CM Punk would still be mid carders


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

It's legit...

Apparently he also heard a pop in his knee and is refusing an MRI? That + the immediate swelling would point to a bad injury (ACL/MCL) and he knows it, which is why he's refusing most likely. You can work through a meniscus injury for a bit, but ACL/MCL? He couldn't even put weight on it.

Sucks for him, but Shield-Wyatt Family II looks in the cards.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Cena injury blessing in disguise?*



Stone Hot said:


> Its Called storyline injury


 Everbody's reactions looked wrong for a worked injury. Cena held the ropes and protected the knee until the Wyatts realized it then they sort of waited on Cena to try to get back up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Cena injury blessing in disguise?*

Yeah, now Bray can be in an irrelevant match instead of facing the top star in the company. What a blessing!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



RatedR10 said:


> It's legit...
> 
> Apparently he also heard a pop in his knee and is refusing an MRI? That + the immediate swelling would point to a bad injury (ACL/MCL) and he knows it, which is why he's refusing most likely. You can work through a meniscus injury for a bit, but ACL/MCL? He couldn't even put weight on it.
> 
> Sucks for him, but Shield-Wyatt Family II looks in the cards.


Where is the link to your info?


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

WWE is to blame for exposing them like that in a pointless Raw match. STUPID booking but what else is new.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

while i feel bad this is what wwe gets when they push 1 guy and make the rest not on his level


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

p862011 said:


> if it wasn't for Cena Daniel Bryan and CM Punk would still be mid carders


If it wasn't for Cena, Sandow and Barrett might still be midcarders.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



latinoheat4life2 said:


> Where is the link to your info?


On the backstage show thing on the network after raw they showed a clip of him after the "attack" while they were on commercial and he was talking to the medical staff. He said something to the effect of "so stupid. Stupid leg. I heard a pop. You saw I couldn't put weight on it".


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Even if I don't like Cena, I'm not that blind to being happy if he lost Wrestlemania. He deserve the spot much more like Batista, and hell, Lesnar.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

This must be a nightmare for Vince.

I hope he can get healed up for Mania though.

Edit: Guess it's more serious than I thought.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Phillies3:16 said:


> On the backstage show thing on the network after raw they showed a clip of him after the "attack" while they were on commercial and he was talking to the medical staff. He said something to the effect of "so stupid. Stupid leg. I heard a pop. You saw I couldn't put weight on it".


If he heard a pop, than it's his ACL , if it's legit he will be out for 6 months minimum, but it is a work most likely.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



crazyrvd123 said:


> Its not like we havent seen this from Cena before or anything....


What wrestle 6 weeks after an ACL tear. Yeah, good luck with that. ACL's are 6 months minimum.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

You guys didn't want Rock and Cena again.

And you got your wish LOL.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

His knee:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Da MastaMind said:


> If this is legit and Cena misses Mania then:


Even if you hate a wrestler you should never wish an injury is legit. That is his livelihood and life on the line in some cases.

I am not a fan of Big E but he got dropped on his neck, I was hoping he was alright because I would hate to see him break his neck or be seriously hurt.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



cl_theo said:


> Happens right above Headliner's post and yet the guy's probably not gotten a strike fpalm


How did he celebrate Cena's injury?
He is celebrating because that means NO CENA AT WM, he is obv not fan of Cena...

He didnt say I'm so fucking happy he got hurt....


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

So is it official he's off WM? Because if it's true then this has to seriously be the most disastrous WM of all time.

2 of your top stars not on the card will hurt them. And of course that awful main event. 

Looks like Bryan/HHH and Taker/Brock will have to save it.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Buckley said:


> His knee:


He fucked.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

I do feel bad for him though.

He was in legit pain, and looked like on the verge of crying when he was in the corner on his knee. 

All of these undercard people want to think they are big shots? Prove it and put up record buy rates without the Golden boy. If not, then you don't have the right to talk shit about Cena ever again.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Seriously, ¿you guys know wrestling is fake right?, its a work.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



etched Chaos said:


> He fucked.


lawd have mercy he definitely wont show to mania with that, nasty

that picture basically makes all the people who say its work look retarded lol


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

*Why are people talking here as if Rowan intended to injure the guy who he was feuding with till Mania? I hear a lot immature talk around here that makes no zero sense to me. Injuries like this happen all the time and people involved are very aware of it. 

I believe it's one of those situations where he would come back even stronger 1 week before mania. Well either that or doctors simply wouldn't allow him to compete which would be devastating for Cena.

Although so many developments so far that was hard to see coming in beginning of this year. Nothing goes according to plan(well wwe's plan that is). *


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Nimbus said:


> Seriously, ¿you guys know wrestling is fake right?, its a work.


Shit really? And to think after all these years I was looking at Vince as if he were the reincarnation of Jesus Christ with how he came back from the dead. Everything I know is a lie...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

This can't be. I hope he isn't hurt and has to be gone for a long time. The company can't afford that to happen.


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Reading shit like this makes my fucking skin crawl. Can't even accurately express what type of scum you have to be to celebrate a possible injury without risking a ban.
> 
> Fucking lowest common denominator of humanity.


Relax Cena fan, I am not celebrating the fact that he got injured. I wish injury on nobody.
If this is what it takes for Wrestlemania to possibly be a bit more enjoyable now that he won't be there then I am all for it. Plus, the less Cena on TV, the better, and that's a Fact. There is still hope for you though, since Cena has basically been booked to let the world believe he can survive even an atomic bomb, so he might not miss anytime at all.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

I don't think it's a work at all. There were several ''breaks'' between the beatdown that made it clear it wasn't. And they never targeted their leg specifically. He looked like he was in severe, real pain. And looking at that pic linked earlier... man. Looks nasty. I really feel bad for him. This Wyatt/Cena program seemed to be interesting. What a shame.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



KingLobos said:


> I do feel bad for him though.
> 
> He was in legit pain, and looked like on the verge of crying when he was in the corner on his knee.
> 
> All of these undercard people want to think they are big shots? Prove it and put up record buy rates without the Golden boy. If not, then you don't have the right to talk shit about Cena ever again.


As of today buy rates have become a thing of the past. They have no meaning now.


----------



## Darkeldar69 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

So who is going to get blamed for the future lower viewership now? We know the WWE higher ups have to blame lower views on someone when Cena isn't around and they have to "push" someone else.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Cena came back from his injury quicker than expected after SummerSlam. Could he do the same here?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

The sad part is they do this "Cena is hurt, can he overcome the odds?!?!" shit so much that no one is 100% sure if this is a work or not, yet.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



wonder goat said:


> Cena came back from his injury quicker than expected after SummerSlam. Could he do the same here?


No way in hell if it was his ACL.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

This reminds me of when Cena randomly twisted his ankle chasing Ziggler last year and nobody knew if it was supposed to happen or not. I think this injury is probably a good thing either way though - if it's legit then Bray avoids a burial on a big stage and if not then Cena has his mandatory excuse that he needs in order to put someone over.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



ShowStopper said:


> The sad part is they do this "Cena is hurt, can he overcome the odds?!?!" shit so much that no one is 100% sure if this is a work or not, yet.


And they say kayfabe is dead.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Biggest WM and 2 of their top stars are out while the Main Event will most likely be disastrous and completely destroyed by fans. 

God damn...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

that sucks for him. didn't watch, but hopefully its not a torn ACL/MCL


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Bray Wyatt tweeted the following about Cena tonight after RAW:



> "The golden calf has been sent out to pasture..... Can you still see him? #FollowTheBuzzards"


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

He's not gonna work through a torn ACL/MCL and if he does he's a bigger retard than this company is for putting on a lackluster WM XXX card to begin with. That pic says it all. The again this fool refused an MRI...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

This RTWM is one major fuck up after another. 

- No Punk
- Terrible main event
- Terrible tag division feud (NAO vs Codey)
- No feud for IC
- No feud for USA belt
- Undetermined matchup for the most over act in the company since SCSA. 
- A typically predictable Undertaker match (it's lost its appeal through the fact that it's gone on so long)

No sign of Jericho, RVD. Christian, Sheamus, Rhodes, etc etc. Midcard is a complete and utter joke filled with goofballs and dancing acts. 

They buried Ziggler and Sandow. Cesaro has been built up, but his appeal is midcard at best. Big E has been a bit of a flop. 

Damn. This mania is turning out to be a massive failure.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

It was definitely legit. You could see he told one the production people ringside he was injured and couldn't go on, such a shame given I was actually enjoying the Cena/Wyatt program


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Cena is warrior, if the injury isn't too serious, he will be there. Hope he's alright.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Cena wouldn't dare miss MANIA. He'll walk it off.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

No Cena means Shield/Wyatt II which would be cool, but damn I want Cena to be there, it just isnt a strong enough card to survive no Punk and no Cena


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Cena bettter make it. I was sold on Cena/Wyatt after Bray's awesome promo.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

This is bad. This is very bad.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

If this means Wyatt's/Shield part II then there has to be some kind of stip.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

I was really looking forward to this fued. It's not often Cena isn't in the main event and the fact that he is facing one of the top future heels in the company. The silver lining is we may get Shield/Wyatt II in a no-holds barred match.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

They'd never do it but I'd love Shield/Wyatts in the Cell.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

I knew something was wrong.

He might might've tore his ACL.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Cena: "You may be starting something you might not be able to finish."


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Dude, Rowan must be shitting bricks. Possibly taking out _Cena_ this close to WrestleMania? Holy fuck.

He still has time to heal up if it's not a bad injury though. John is a freak of nature sometimes and comes back from an injury ridiculously fast.

It this was a week or days before Mania, truly panic. But there's time.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Prescribe him a diet of HGH & Oxycodone :vince5 What is a wellness policy? :vince


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



LPPrince said:


> They'd never do it but I'd love Shield/Wyatts in the Cell.


I agree 100%.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Reaper Jones said:


> This RTWM is one major fuck up after another.
> 
> - No Punk
> - Terrible main event
> ...


I don't disagree with any of this. 

All the more why Vince is so lucky he has the G.O.A.Taker to save his WWE Network launch on what will be the match of the night. Because most of everything else sucks.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Reaper Jones said:


> This RTWM is one major fuck up after another.
> 
> - No Punk
> - Terrible main event
> ...


- The Tag title feud is actually decent and has a cool backstory (generation vs generation)
- There's still over 5 weeks to start an IC title feud, Cesaro and Swagger could be for the title
- Same as above for the US title, Ambrose may defend it against the other Shield members
- Bryan is clearly facing Triple H, the boss of the entire company (kayfabe) so it's a pretty big deal
- The only dancers/goofballs that have appeared on RAW recently are Santino and Fandango, and Christian and Sheamus have featured prominently in the midcard.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



GNR4LIFE said:


> If this means Wyatt's/Shield part II then there has to be some kind of stip.


Tables, Ladders, and Chairs :mark:


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Cena injury blessing in disguise?*



Stone Hot said:


> Its Called storyline injury


NOT a storyline injury. They barley got started and you can tell how everyone looked panicked once they knew his knee was actually hurt.


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Looked more like a dislocated kneecap then a ACL or MCL. I have torn both and dislocated my kneecap ( different times). When I tore everything it did swell for a while, and Cena's was swollen right away, but his looked all distorted. When you dislocate your kneecap, it is a loud pop, and it hurts like hell. I cried and I was 30 when I did it. ACL / MCL tear hurt, but looking at how the injury happened, it does not look like that. Torn ligaments happen when the knee bends sideways usually.

Plus, it looks like his kneecap is really high in that photo.

Say what you will about him, but he has a high pain tolerance obviously. If he was in as much pain as it looked, my money is on the kneecap. With the shape he is in, he could probably be ring ready in 4 weeks if that is the case. I was not in great shape at the time, decent shape but not great, and I was ready to do everything after about 7 weeks.

So, for Bray Wyatt's case, I hope it is the kneecap. That could be a damn good match. I was really looking forward to Shield triple threat too, so I hope I am right for selfish reasons.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

The thing is, Cena couldn't even finish the segment, Bray had to back off completely pretty much and not even hit his finisher, if it wasn't that serious, Cena would've finished the segment.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Cena injury blessing in disguise?*

_Been reading he dislocated his kneecap so perhaps he'll be out for a few weeks and will be ready for Mania maybe either way we'll see but yeah I thought it was all a setup till he actually limped towards Rowan who was the one lifting him up and dropping him wrong earlier in the beatdown._


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Judging by Raw, I think the WWE re-scripted the Shield break up during the show after Cena's injury and will hold off until Wrestlemania. Shield/Wyatt, falls count anywhere street fight at WM30.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

Seriously? 

I thought it was part of the storyline.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

any news on the replacement of eric rowans as the new wyatt family member?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



MBL said:


> Judging by Raw, I think the WWE re-scripted the Shield break up during the show after Cena's injury and will hold off until Wrestlemania. Shield/Wyatt, falls count anywhere street fight at WM30.


That would be a *better* angle anyhow IMO. 

Let Ambrose screw Reigns over at WM instead. 

If Cena is healthy - he can wrestle The Rock in a rubber match for all I care.



wwe4universe said:


> any news on the replacement of eric rowans as the new wyatt family member?


No. Looks extremely accidental, if Cena is injuired. I'd have a hard time blaming him for that; it was far from a traditional botch like say, Alex Riley no selling a gutwrench suplex or Goldberg in....well basically anything he's ever done. 

Entirely different from what I saw.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Cena NOT Injured*

Mods, I thought this might deserve a new thread because it's new info, and it'd get lost in the other thread.



> *WWE NEWS: Update - Cena not injured on Raw*
> 
> By James Caldwell, PWTorch assistant editor
> Feb 25, 2014 - 12:34:01 AM
> ...


http://www.pwtorch.com/members/artman/publish/WWE_News_3/article_78610.shtml


Tyrion Lannister can calm the hell down now.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

I didn't want Cena to be hurt, because that would be a shitty thing to want.

But I did want Shield v. Wyatts at WM.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Cena injury blessing in disguise?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, now Bray can be in an irrelevant match instead of facing the top star in the company. What a blessing!


So predictable tho, cena wins, mania omg, lols :$


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Bray's going over then I presume, they have an out for the match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Time for Cena to over come them odds again


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

That doesn't even make even sense. There's a picture of the knee and it doesn't look right, and the segment looked legitimately rushed and not work like at all, plus they re-started the Shield vs the Wyatt's for no reason.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

brilliant


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That doesn't even make even sense. There's a picture of the knee and it doesn't look right, and the segment looked legitimately rushed and not work like at all.


There's a picture of *A* knee that looks like it was taken by a potato.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Thought so, since they immediately replayed the takedown and showed footage of Cena on a stretcher straight after the break.

Cena has his excuse to lose to Wyatt :mark:

He still probably won't though.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

So CENAWINSLOL confirmed for Wrestlemania XXX? unk2


I'm still glad he's not injured though, it would suck for one of WWE's top draws to miss Mania with the Orton/Batista match that most fans don't care about and fans are probably still pissed that Bryan's not in the title match and Punk leaving. Cena missing Mania would've been even more disastrous for WWE.


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Perhaps, if it was indeed a work, this will be how they put Bray Wyatt over John Cena at Wrestlemania 30.

...Or maybe the WWE are just being wankers like always.

:angry:


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Thank goodness. Knew it was a work.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Ofc always find excuse for loss (in case he loses) lol...
Would it actually kill them if he lost CLEAN once, I mean completely clean, not like with Bryan where he was talking about injury and commentators mentioned it 177 times and its supposed to be clean?...

Then it means they actually planned that Bray and Reigns match?
Bad decision IMO...


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

WWE should roll footage of our faces when finding this out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Good newz. Bray could really use this match.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

If this is true, then it's good to hear Cena's okay. The good things stop with that though. Cena/Bray doesn't excite me at all, because it's a bit too soon to feed Bray to the beast (see: heel Ryback), and WWE's already proven that they can make a WM win over Cena mean jack squat (see: Miz).

Still, good for Cena's health if true.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Sandow got one armed Cena and now Bray gets one legged him?







BURIAL CONFIRMED!!!

:lol Nah. So even if Bray wins, he took out a dude with one leg? :lmao

Kidding. But happy for Cena though. Knee injuries aren't a joke. Trust, I know.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

I was suspicious that this was the case, I remember they did the angle when he was facing Ziggler going in to TLC 2012, and the angle was him sliding out of the ring, landing awkwardly and tweaking his ankle, which Cena actually did a good job of pulling off and making it look real and they kept bringing it up multiple teams in that show too.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

this was pretty fucking obvious to anyone with a brain, the stupid and gullible IWC at its finest once again.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Good, even though I am not a Cena fan.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Good. Though once again WWE's relying on the old "injury" shtick as an excuse for Cena to lose (though Cena *has* won before with a kayfabe injury...I was mighty confused that day).


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



BigEvil2012 said:


> Ofc always find excuse for loss (in case he loses) lol...
> Would it actually kill them if he lost CLEAN once, I mean completely clean, not like with Bryan where he was talking about injury and commentators mentioned it 177 times and its supposed to be clean?...


No. Remember Summerslam 2011 where they went to the trouble of having a face Triple H insert himself as special referee and botch the finish to the match with absolutely no follow-up or explanation, just so Cena didn't have to take a clean loss? Even his tag-team losses to The Shield early last year had some minor injury that the commentators picked up on and used as an excuse. The guy just can't lose clean, so this 'injury' is a great sign for Wyatt.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

I knew it was a work.

And them showing footage of him being carried out to the back/in the bank should've made it obvious to people.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

No one likes to see injuries (but they can happen) to anyone but fear not, CM punk will be back after his little holiday. He was always going to be at mania 30 so at least there will be some star power/main event player. 

Failing that, Call Brodus.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

it was an obvious work holy shit lmao.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

If it were legit then there's no way he would have continued the segment, Cena may be tough but he's also a professional who would have known to cut it short. Plus they wouldn't have had cameras shoved in his face when he was getting loaded into the ambulance either.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Dammit! Its a work, Cena will be the underdog like always, overcome the odds and bury Bray Wyatt. The thought of this makes me


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Lol Why can't the WWE let Cena lose cleanly without some bs injury excuse? I hope Bray wins at Mania now


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

cue sound of millions of smark's hearts breaking


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

You know, the funniest part about all this is that people knew that Cena/Wyatt would happen, even if Cena WAS injured. He'd crawl into WM 30 if he had to.

Good thing he's not actually injured tho


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



BigEvil2012 said:


> Ofc always find excuse for loss (in case he loses) lol...
> Would it actually kill them if he lost CLEAN once, I mean completely clean, not like with Bryan where he was talking about injury and commentators mentioned it 177 times and its supposed to be clean?...
> 
> Then it means they actually planned that Bray and Reigns match?
> Bad decision IMO...


punk beat him clean at money in the bank do people have memory loss here

good fucking god


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Still think he's hurt, but whatever.

If it is a work, then fuck off. If Cena wins, Bray looks bad because he couldn't beat a one legged Cena. If Cena loses, Bray only beat him because he was hurt.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



wwe4universe said:


> any news on the replacement of eric rowans as the new wyatt family member?


:bryan3


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Glad he's ok.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



p862011 said:


> punk beat him clean at money in the bank do people have memory loss here
> 
> good fucking god





> "When Punk entered the ring, Cena placed Punk in his signature STF submission hold. In a scene reminiscent of the Montreal Screwjob,[23] despite Punk not submitting, McMahon signalled to the referee to award Cena the win and sent Laurinaitis to ring the bell. Cena did not want a tainted victory so he broke the hold and attacked Laurinaitis, telling McMahon that he did not want to win that way. As Cena returned to the ring, Punk immediately hit Cena in the face with the Go to Sleep and pinned him to win the WWE Championship."



"""""""""""""""""""""""""Cleanly"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



Odafin Tutuola said:


> Still think he's hurt, but whatever.
> 
> If it is a work, then fuck off. If Cena wins, Bray looks bad because he couldn't beat a one legged Cena. If Cena loses, Bray only beat him because he was hurt.


Beating him because he's hurt isn't necessarily a bad thing, it's good heat, it's heel tactics. Besides, Bray already beat Daniel Bryan clean, and Bryan despite constantly being screwed has arguably looked even stronger than Cena in the way he's booked during his matches.

If he loses to him, well, he was buried if he lost to Cena healthy too so it doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Rise above dislocated kneecaps


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



p862011 said:


> punk beat him clean at money in the bank


that was "clean" obv...
fpalm


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

So Cena wins. And Bray doesn't get a rub, he eats a burial. 

Word. #TYCena


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



p862011 said:


> punk beat him clean at money in the bank do people have memory loss here
> 
> good fucking god


That wasn't clean, Cena was distracted from Vince and Johnny.

Anyways, glad to hear Cena's okay. Hopefully he puts Bray over at Wrestlemania.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



KingLobos said:


> You guys didn't want Rock and Cena again.
> 
> And you got your wish LOL.


Hell, I'd take "Thrice in a Lifetime" main eventing over this garbage Orton vs. Batista match.

Matches I would rather have main eventing than Orton vs. Batista:

Cena vs. Taker
Sting vs. Taker
HHH vs. Daniel Bryan
Lesnar vs. Orton
Orton vs. Punk
Punk vs. Cena
Punk vs. HHH
Orton vs. HHH
Daniel Bryan vs. Cena
Taker vs. Orton


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Good, now they can do Wyatt vs. Cena.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Fargerov said:


> - The Tag title feud is actually decent and has a cool backstory (generation vs generation)
> - There's still over 5 weeks to start an IC title feud, Cesaro and Swagger could be for the title
> - Same as above for the US title, Ambrose may defend it against the other Shield members
> - Bryan is clearly facing Triple H, the boss of the entire company (kayfabe) so it's a pretty big deal
> - The only dancers/goofballs that have appeared on RAW recently are Santino and Fandango, and Christian and Sheamus have featured prominently in the midcard.


1. You're creating the backstory yourself. That's now how it's being billed. In fact, it lacks a clear focus at this point. Hopefully they can give it one, which they haven't making it a tag match at this point. 
2. Still doesn't detract from the point that up until now there isn't one. Should we really be conjecturing about possible feuds right now?
3. But it's not the true logical conclusion of the entire Bryan saga which has been about being screwed out of a championship. Should've ideally concluded with the championship by now with him already having gone over HHH at this point. 
4. Santino, Woods, R-Truth, Brodus, Fandango, Summer, Emma. That's 5 potential mid-carders and 2 talented divas in dance hell. 

Christian and Sheamus give us 2 decent filler matches. Christian's story was one more match for the title. That's done. What's next? Sheamus isn't anywhere near the title picture or a true opponent with a backstory at this point. 

Only Wyatts, Shield and Bryan are truly over with the crowd at this point and that's not something that you want to have happen going into a Mania ... Maybe my expectations are higher than most, but for me Mania has always been a huge event and not just a filler PPV which is what it's looking like at this point.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



MBL said:


> Judging by Raw, I think the WWE re-scripted the Shield break up during the show after Cena's injury and will hold off until Wrestlemania. Shield/Wyatt, falls count anywhere street fight at WM30.


That's the feeling I got from that segment, too. Like the original segment saw Ambrose not show up at the end or take out Reigns. Instead, they made him look a little too heroic. Probably the WWE covering their asses just in case Cena can't go at WM. I'm actually impressed that the WWE was able to do an on the fly rewrite like that, if it is in fact what happened.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Hopefully Cena does the right thing. A loss would really hurt the momentum Bray picked up from his wins at the Rumble and Elimination Chamber. Bryan/Wyatt II could be a big PPV title match later in the year.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



sesshomaru said:


> """""""""""""""""""""""""Cleanly"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""





Chrome said:


> That wasn't clean, Cena was distracted from Vince and Johnny.
> 
> Anyways, glad to hear Cena's okay. Hopefully he puts Bray over at Wrestlemania.



punk was distracted by Vince aswell and got caught in the stf

nice try tho


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



Saint Dick said:


> Hopefully Cena does the right thing. A loss would really hurt the momentum Bray picked up from his wins at the Rumble and Elimination Chamber. Bryan/Wyatt II could be a big PPV title match later in the year.


I'm pretty sure WWE have bigger plans for Bray then Bryan. Yes, Bryan's getting a match with HHH, but I doubt the WWE sees Bryan as a main player, whereas they certanly do (and should) with Bray.



p862011 said:


> punk was distracted by Vince aswell and got caught in the stf
> 
> nice try tho


Cena was distracted when Punk hit him for the finish. Also, Cena could've won if Vince didn't interfere. Cena would not have let Punk go if Vince didn't try a screwjob finish. In essence, Vince ended up helping Punk twice. Not clean.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Beating him because he's hurt isn't necessarily a bad thing, it's good heat, it's heel tactics. Besides, Bray already beat Daniel Bryan clean, and Bryan despite constantly being screwed has arguably looked even stronger than Cena in the way he's booked during his matches.
> 
> If he loses to him, well, he was buried if he lost to Cena healthy too so it doesn't really make a difference.


I get all that, and I wasn't necessarily speaking from my perspective, but rather how WWE would spin it, at least in regards to a Wyatt victory. 

I'd like to see Wyatt win at Mania, then Cena win at Extreme Rules. Maybe vice versa.


----------



## A Wise Man (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

:genius




Well this is definitely some pleasant news. John Cena missing WrestleMania would of really hurt WWE. Now Bray Wyatt can get his rub from working with Cena. Some people say Cena is just going to bury him, that's asinine. Just working with John Cena at WrestleMaia is a huge honor and will help out anyone's career. John Cena doesn't face just anyone at WretleMania. Whether Bray Wyatt wins or looses, he's going to come out of this match a bigger star than he was.​


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



A Wise Man said:


> :genius
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. I doubt Cena would forego a possible Main Event slot just to bury an up-and-comer at Wrestlemania. That would just be sadistic lol.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

WM is not more important than a man's life. Fuck this shit. He should not be allowed to refuse an MRI. The WWE should not allow him to refuse treatment. 



> WWE added in their "medical update" that Cena was transported to a local medical facility, where they wanted Cena to undergo and MRI, but Cena refused. WWE said the medical team would continue monitoring Cena's health.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

The Torch also insisted that Rock wasn't injured last year at Wrestlemania. It took him literally tweeting pictures of himself post surgery for them to admit they were wrong. So yeah, I don't buy it.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



#dealwithit said:


> The Torch also insisted that Rock wasn't injured last year at Wrestlemania. It took him literally tweeting pictures of himself post surgery for them to admit they were wrong. So yeah, I don't buy it.


Hahaha I remember that. Some people thought Rocky just walked out and wasen't injured. Anything to make Cena seem even worse (they thought Rocky did it because he hated Cena or something)


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

More odds for Cena to overcome.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



p862011 said:


> punk beat him clean at money in the bank do people have memory loss here
> 
> good fucking god


Do you have memory loss? Because apparently you've forgotten about the part where Vince and Johnny Ace interfered and cost him the match.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Fuck all this white knight "I never want to see anyone injured" shit. 

I'll go ahead and say what we're all thinking: rats.

No Shield/Wyatts II at Mania. Now this card becomes the drizzling shits again.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



TheGMofGods said:


> Do you have memory loss? Because apparently you've forgotten about the part where Vince and Johnny Ace interfered and cost him the match.


Remind me how they interfered? Cena stopped them from interfering. Maybe you're the one with memory loss.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> *That doesn't even make even sense.* There's a picture of the knee and it doesn't look right, and the segment looked legitimately rushed and not work like at all, plus they re-started the Shield vs the Wyatt's for no reason.


since when has that stopped the WWE from doing anything?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



x78 said:


> Thought so, since they immediately replayed the takedown and showed footage of Cena on a stretcher straight after the break.
> 
> Cena has his excuse to lose to Wyatt :mark:
> 
> He still probably won't though.


Why quit when you can overcome the odds?

:cena5

Could he overcome the odds and be in an interesting match in an interesting way for a change?


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Dem odds stacked against John though.

Seems strange they decided to prolong the Shield/Wyatts feud if they weren't concerned like.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank God


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Oh.. So now Cena is going to overcome the odds again with one leg and bury Bray? That is even worse.. Fuck the WWE.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Good news. Cena will make Bray a star. I'm very excited for their match at WrestleMania.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

And this is why i hate fruity pebbles - always over protected.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Da MastaMind said:


> Relax Cena fan, I am not celebrating the fact that he got injured. I wish injury on nobody.
> If this is what it takes for Wrestlemania to possibly be a bit more enjoyable now that he won't be there then I am all for it. Plus, the less Cena on TV, the better, and that's a Fact. There is still hope for you though, since Cena has basically been booked to let the world believe he can survive even an atomic bomb, so he might not miss anytime at all.


So I'm a Cena fan because I don't celebrate the man possibly going down with an injury?

Look son, & yes I said 'son' because you're either too young to know better or too damn old to be this mentally delayed and emotionally immature, you don't celebrate possible injuries. That goes for ANY facet of life but most commonly sports. Prime example? Birthday Massacre can't stand Cena, sees him as a rot within the company that screws nearly everything up and holds his personal favorites back and yet he echoed these same sentiments. So is he an undercover Cena fan as well?

You don't cheer when an opposing player gets injured or concussed during a football game, nobody should have been cheering the fact that Rose went down, or when guys get concussed or break bones trying to slide into home base. Even if you hate the other team/person, you have enough respect for the medium or sport itself not to cheer an injury.

You can either man up and admit you did something stupid or take that L in silence but what you won't do is come at me with that bullshit.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Who cares if he's injured? A win's a win esp against cena


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That doesn't even make even sense. There's a picture of the knee and it doesn't look right, and the segment looked legitimately rushed and not work like at all, plus they re-started the Shield vs the Wyatt's for no reason.


"You can't work me!!!"


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*

I don't for a moment think this is legit. Work written all over it.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

At no point did I think this was anything other than a work. I still don't think it's legit now.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Ugh.... I don't like this. A knee injury makes his just another Cena angle. I'm pretty sure Wyatt will win, but it should've been the result of some mental handicap he imposes om Cena. Not some knee injury.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Cena injury blessing in disguise?*

Why are so many people buying this? He's not really injured.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



x78 said:


> No. Remember Summerslam 2011 where they went to the trouble of having a face Triple H insert himself as special referee and botch the finish to the match with absolutely no follow-up or explanation, just so Cena didn't have to take a clean loss? Even his tag-team losses to The Shield early last year had some minor injury that the commentators picked up on and used as an excuse. *The guy just can't lose clean*, so this 'injury' is a great sign for Wyatt.


Do you really want to go that route??


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

Somethings wrong i heard a pop... release a pic to the world i'm hurt.

want an MRI and have someone look at it?

Nah i'm fine..


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*

The injury serves to position Cena as the underdog, the injury was too convenient when you think along those lines therefore I concluded it was a work right after the segment, this talk of an ACL injury and eight months on the shelf did make me chuckle because of how blindly some of you follow the rumour mill like it's some kind of gospel and it's also a testament to the authenticity of Cena's performance that he was able to cast doubt in the minds of some of you.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

oh god dammit so cena will be the injured underdog going into the match for the billionth time
for once in his life can wwe have this guy enter a ppv with him not having to sell a damn injury or being the underdog
its sad that anytime someone has to go over cena he has to be 5o% percent in return


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Of course it's fake lol


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Great sell job by Cena tho.


----------



## Darkeldar69 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> So I'm a Cena fan because I don't celebrate the man possibly going down with an injury?
> 
> You don't cheer when an opposing player gets injured or concussed during a football game, nobody should have been cheering the fact that Rose went down, or when guys get concussed or break bones trying to slide into home base. Even if you hate the other team/person, you have enough respect for the medium or sport itself not to cheer an injury.


Really? I have seen players see an injury happen and actually get happy as they get in some ways a good advantage. They may not show the massive cheers and the loud yells of "HELL YES WE GOT THIS NOW", but they are happy, especially when it gives them a possible edge. Hell even people who never get the spotlight in sports because of overrated players or veteran player are happy when suddenly those guys/girls are injured, it means they can finally shine instead of sitting sidelined most of the time.

Don't go saying you shouldn't cheer when someone you dislike gets hurt, because people do it, it's a known fact. Half of the people here who are saying "O I feel sorry for him, hope it's not too serious" are probably the ones who are the most two faced people out there (figuratively not literally). Remember it's worse to act like you care than someone who legitimately doesn't give a crap and shows it.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Actually Cena doesn't deserve to face that overrated no safe fat mid carder.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



BigEvil2012 said:


> Ofc always find excuse for loss (in case he loses) lol...
> Would it actually kill them if he lost CLEAN once, I mean completely clean, not like with Bryan where he was talking about injury and commentators mentioned it 177 times and its supposed to be clean?...


Going by that stupid logic, Shawn Michaels didn't lose clean to Steve Austin at WrestleMania XIV because everyone knew Michaels' back was in terrible shape. What if Kane didn't interfere at the Elimination Chamber and Orton pinned Bryan? I suppose that would still be a dirty win because of Bryan's shoulder injury?? That's just beyond retarded. fpalm fpalm You might have a *shred* of an argument if Cena were to tap out to Bryan's YES Lock since then it would mean that his elbow injury directly came into play but it didn't. fpalm 

A clean win/loss is no outside interference, illegal weapons, or any possibility of the match ending if there's a ref bump.


Btw, Cena has lost clean to Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Batista, and Daniel Bryan just to name a few.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



Legion3 said:


> Great sell job by Cena tho.


Guess he learned it from his dad


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Here comes the "injured underdog to overcome all the odds" storyline again. Gee, I've never seen that ever! And I've never, ever seen Cena do it. Nope. NEVER.

This guy needs to fuck off already.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Nice sell by Cena, he had me convinced.

Now onto the bitching: Why do they always do this? Why does Cena need a fake injury to overcome, why does Cena need a fake injury just so his opponent stands a chance of being a threat?

I liked to imagine Wyatt winning the match by fucking with Cena's head, we could have seen some epic psychology... instead, he's going to win because he targeted Cena's "injury" like a typical bitch heel. Yay. How fun and original. 

Assuming Cena doesn't overcome the fucking odds again, of course!

They just don't fucking get it, they really don't.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Great, now we will have Cena playing out that underdog roll once again. He simply can't put Wyatt over without the "injury" playing a part of it.

Lame.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



RCSheppy said:


> Great, now we will have Cena playing out that underdog roll once again. He simply can't put Wyatt over without the "injury" playing a part of it.
> 
> Lame.


honestly who give a shit why cant people just be happy that cena put people over but no all i hear is oh his elbow and oh Vince and john distracted him no ones cares

punk and bryan ended up in a better position after they beat cena than they were before beating him

only the iwc nitpicks it like it somehow takes away from pinning cena

did austin's title win over hbk feel less because tyson punched hbk in the mouth??


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



GNR4LIFE said:


> Remind me how they interfered? Cena stopped them from interfering. Maybe you're the one with memory loss.


You just basically stated how they interfered. Cena was about to win the match, and then he ran out of the ring to prevent a screw job. So he definitely lost the match due to interference.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

I just don't get it. The whole segment was just jumbled and didn't flow well at all. Were they trying for some sort of a shoot injury angle? Were they trying to make it look legit? Because every damn time they try to do that it comes off terribly on TV. And this one was no different. It was just confusing, not concerning to be quite frank. I don't understand why they try to get overly cute, especially around Wrestlemania time every year. Why can't it just be John Cena versus Bray Wyatt...AND TWO GIANT HENCHMEN?! Seems like enough of an obstacle to me...


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



p862011 said:


> honestly who give a shit why cant people just be happy that cena put people over but no all i hear is oh his elbow and oh Vince and john distracted him no ones cares
> 
> punk and bryan ended up in a better position after they beat cena than they were before beating him
> 
> ...


But that was after the match, Tyson did quick count the pin fall though, even though something tells me that had more to do with Tyson not knowing the speed to count the 3.

It is an observation though, Cena complained about his arm the night after his match with Bryan & Cena broke his submission move, went outside the ring, clocked Johnny Ace, hopped back in & ate the GTS with Punk. In COMPLETE Kayfabe terms, Cena was on the verge of tapping Punk out, got distracted, broke the hold & lost - that's not clean.

You say that fans nitpick it but the WWE is the one that drew up those events. They OBVIOUSLY care enough about protecting Cena to not want him to get beat straight up clean so why shouldn't the fans care too? Don't get mad at us for actually paying attention to the storyline plot that is being presented to us.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



ShowStopper said:


> Here comes the "injured underdog to overcome all the odds" storyline again. Gee, I've never seen that ever! And I've never, ever seen Cena do it. Nope. NEVER.
> 
> This guy needs to fuck off already.


You know, he doesn't come up with the storylines, right?


----------



## Steve-a-maniac (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Gotta have more odds to overcome. :cena3


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

god this feud is fucking typical wwe creative dumb, so r we suppose to forget that the wyatts attacked cena at RR? why was cena completely fine with the wyatts screwing him over at RR but not EC?


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Cena NOT Injured*



TheGMofGods said:


> Do you have memory loss? Because apparently you've forgotten about the part where Vince and Johnny Ace interfered and cost him the match.


When did Vince and Johnny Ace come down and attack Cena? When did they go out there with the intention to help CM Punk? Was CM Punk going to tap out? We don't know.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That doesn't even make even sense. There's a picture of the knee and it doesn't look right, and the segment looked legitimately rushed and not work like at all, plus they re-started the Shield vs the Wyatt's for no reason.



I'm not the kind of guy say atodaso...

I was never fully convinced it was a legit injury. If you look back at all of Cena's kayfabe injuries, he almost always sells a knee or leg. Granted anything can happen, he still managed to sell it very well.

This is all to save face. They'll sell his leg injury to the point where it will contribute to his loss, or like everyone else has stated, overcome the odds. 

All in all, this is great for Bray Wyatt. I also think the Wyatt/Shield thing was planned all along. It only looked odd due to the context of Cena's injury angle.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

I can see it happening at WM: Michael Cole constantly reminding us about Cena's injury, how unfair the match is, etc. Cena shows up all taped up and limping, barely able to walk but he will still probably kick Bray's ass because he never gives up. If he loses, then Bray gets nothing more than a cheap win over poor injured Cena.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

WWE
about an hour ago
John Cena is awake! Time to side up with Fruity or Cocoa Pebbles Cereal. Will you join John Cena, the Captain of Team Fruity?...or did you temporarily lose your mind? #TeamFruity

fpalmfpalm


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> Great, now we will have Cena playing out that underdog roll once again. He simply can't put Wyatt over without the "injury" playing a part of it.
> 
> Lame.


Yep. The odds are stacked against him now.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Oh boy, yet another super Cena overcomes the odds win at Mania. How exciting.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

I swear, if he beats Wyatt.....what am I talking about..of course he will. I can't remember a more underwhelming Wrestlemania.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

There's one reason why I don't appreciate these kinds of sells. He tells doctors to stay away while he 'kayfabe' gets his ass beat, enough that even Wyatt tells his family to pull back to tease a legit injury.

Just the fact that you need to break kayfabe even more to try and make Cena's fake injury seem real is kind of pathetic, because if by some chance he does get injured, no one would actually give a shit.


----------



## silas911 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Knee Injury*



DudeLove669 said:


> Injuries happen. I hope Rowan isn't punished for an accident. He's very underrated.



Agree


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

It was kind of obvious that it was fake just looking at it. It's the only time he legitimately tries to sell being affected by what someone did. Otherwise he just lies there. Don't they have some cue that they give when someone is legitimately injured? They didn't do that.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Well, they had me fooled, so kudos to them for that. I wonder if they'll keep him off RAW next week to help sell it?


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Ok great so he overcomes the odds once again to bury another promising faction? How original.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



BarneyArmy said:


> WWE
> about an hour ago
> John Cena is awake! Time to side up with Fruity or Cocoa Pebbles Cereal. Will you join John Cena, the Captain of Team Fruity?...or did you temporarily lose your mind? #TeamFruity
> 
> fpalmfpalm



WTF is wrong with this guy?! He cant even sell his injuries on twitter. How can anyone with half a brain like this assclown!

Bray Wyatt is so getting fucked at WM.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*










His face :lmao


----------



## Darkeldar69 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



dbryziggfutwwe said:


> It was kind of obvious that it was fake just looking at it. It's the only time he legitimately tries to sell being affected by what someone did. Otherwise he just lies there. Don't they have some cue that they give when someone is legitimately injured? They didn't do that.


They X their arms in the air to signal a legit injury, even if it was a legit injury most wrestlers still continue through it, unless your name is Sin Cara.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Fuck me, he actually got good at selling. He looked legit hurt.

For what its worth, I think Bray is winning and they're using the injury to soften the blow.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

I'm relieved, because Cena not being at Wrestlemania just doesn't sound right, and it's good because I was just a tiiiiny bit worried for Rowan as the guy semi-responsible for an injury to the top guy isn't a good position to be in at all.

Still gutted we're not getting Shield/Wyatts 2.0 at Mania, but I'll definitely take Cena/Wyatt if the build is good, especially after that Bray promo on Raw.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



JAROTO said:


> Tyrion Lannister can calm the hell down now.


That made me really laugh :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Never thought it was real :draper2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

cena with his fake knee injury to overcome the odds at Wrestlemania 30!


holy fuck we get to see the same thing we have been watching for the past 8 years


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Here is where I stand on this:

If its a legit injury (which now looks to be not true)then I feel bad that Cena will miss WM, but will be happy that we would get to see Shield/Wyatts again. The only thing that even leads me to think that this isn't a work is that they re-started the Sield/Wyatts stuff on Raw last night kind of out of no where.

If its a work (which is what I actually believe) then its just stupid on the WWE's part to make this another "injured" Cena overcome the odds story, and I really have no interest in seeing that.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

I thought it was legit yesterday when that picture of his knee was shown and people were saying "Yep, he's out."

If it actually is a work then I'm happy he won't miss WrestleMania and I guess his "injured" knee is the excuse that is required to put Bray Wyatt over at WrestleMania. Everybody wins!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Well, I'm really impressed then. Cena sell it like a champion, great for him!


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

I think it's real. 

1. Why would Cena sell the leg? 

2. He went under the bottom rope to get his leg out of harms way from the kayfabe beating.

3. The Wyatt's sort of just stopped beating him up and walked off.

4. Cena tried to finish the segment on one leg, Bray took him out but not with Sister Abigail. He used at EC, why not in the segment. He always does it in his beat downs.

5. He was stretchered out.

If he is ok that's good news for Vince, but at the time, it was legit in my opinion.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

I saw a picture of a knee that looked like 4 knees put together. Its real. It might not be bad though.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

and who says Cena cant sell?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Lol @ people saying the injury is an excuse to put Bray over :lmao

ITS SO HE CAN OVERCOME THE ODDS PEOPLE, HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN WATCHING!!!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Well if that injury was a work, Cena deserves an academy award for that acting. He had me convinced.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Im not ordering WM30 if cena doesnt wreslte.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

That's actually a masterful piece of selling then


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

i dont buy that its fake. the Wyatts especially Bray had an "oh shit" look on his face and they literally stopped attacking Cena when the doctor came over.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Needs some odds to overcome doesn't he...


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



Dyl said:


> Needs some odds to overcome doesn't he...



Hey, you know Creative - they always mix things up. It's about time Cena gets a big time match. He's earned it.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



Lariatoh! said:


> I think it's real.
> 
> 1. Why would Cena sell the leg?
> 
> ...



exactly this, if they wanted to "sell" an injury they could have done it so many different ways have Bray take out his knee while he was distracted then focus on it. then show Cena try to walk back tot he locker room under his own power only to fall then get up again and then fall ... finally needing a stretcher.

also in other matches the doctor has never rushed to the ring to check even when Lesnar (kayfabe) broke HHH, Henry and Michaels arm. or hell any kayfabe injury.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Bray tweeted this. If it's already been posted sorry, but I didn't want have to look back through 31 pages.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Where are we getting that it's fake from?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



Ecoces said:


> exactly this, if they wanted to "sell" an injury they could have done it so many different ways have Bray take out his knee while he was distracted then focus on it. then show Cena try to walk back tot he locker room under his own power only to fall then get up again and then fall ... finally needing a stretcher.
> 
> also in other matches the doctor has never rushed to the ring to check even when Lesnar (kayfabe) broke HHH, Henry and Michaels arm. or hell any kayfabe injury.


I think WWE *wanted* it to seem legit, where even the Wyatts stop their beatdown.



However, due to the shitty main event, I'm still convinced plans had to be changed on Cena's account.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



Ecoces said:


> also in other matches the doctor has never rushed to the ring to check even when Lesnar (kayfabe) broke HHH, Henry and Michaels arm. or hell any kayfabe injury.


Yes they have. Off the top of my head, the doctor checked on Ziggler during his match with Del Rio during Payback.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

IF it's fake, it's going to be used to lessen the blow of losing to Bray at WM. Cena was hobbled but Bray gets a huge boost.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Suffers FAKE Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



LilOlMe said:


> Yes they have. Off the top of my head, the doctor checked on Ziggler during his match with Del Rio during Payback.


but they were already playing up the concussion/hurt head angle if i remember correctly (i may be wrong)


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

I don't now what to think really. It seemed so legit on Raw. i think he is fucking hurt but not too bad to compete. He will wrestled injured because the Mania card is a fucking fiasco without him. No Punk (for now), Batista return is fucked. Taker/Lesnar is okay but not totally exciting, HHH/Bryan is a joke of a match.

If it's a work from the beginning, holy shit, Cena is officially the king of selling injury, and Wyatt is officially the king of selling "Damn this is awkward,what the fuck i'm doing now" moments.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



Bob the Jobber said:


> IF it's fake, it's going to be used to lessen the blow of losing to Bray at WM. Cena was hobbled but Bray gets a huge boost.


The thing is, it's not going to be Cena losing to Bray. Bray is going to lose to *Super Cena*.

If you've seen one of his matches you've seen em all. He always plays the underdog with odds stacked against him, and ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS comes out on top.

I'm pretty certain Bray isn't winning at WM.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

WHO are these wrestling news "reporters" anyway? Are they at every RAW, Smackdown! and Live event backstage seeing all this go down. Just would like legit info here.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



Its all K said:


> The thing is, it's not going to be Cena losing to Bray. Bray is going to lose to *Super Cena*.
> 
> If you've seen one of his matches you've seen em all. He always plays the underdog with odds stacked against him, and ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS comes out on top.
> 
> I'm pretty certain Bray isn't winning at WM.


I know "fool me once" and all that, but I can't see Bray losing to Cena if they face off at WM. That would do absolutely nothing for Cena, Bray has potential to be the best heel WWE has seen in years, and a win against Cena @ WM would be huge for him. There's literally no reason Cena should win the match, especially if they're going to play up the injury angle.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*

Everyone remember on RAW when Sandow tried to cash in his MOTB on Cena? 

Cena had just had his elbow legit surgically repaired, Sandow comes out and beats the shit out of Cena & his arm. Cena "rises above" once again and wins anyway, no longer being the only person to have failed their MOTB cash-in.

There is no "softening the blow" for Cena's loss at WM. We're going to watch the same thing that's been happening in his matches for the past decade or so. Cena is winning at WM.

*______________

*Edit** The only thing that Bray has going for him at WM is WWE knows Cena isn't getting any younger and can no longer rely on him being their #1 guy anymore.

I'm actually a fan of Cena, but an even bigger fan of Bray and I really hope Bray wins at WM.

I would love for Bray to become this generation's Undertaker. His character is possessed by Samael, the prince of all demons. It's not a cheesy type of paranormal character, but a more realistic, gritty kind and I think that when more people discover this (If WWE lets him fully be his NXT character) then he will be one of the GOATs.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



Its all K said:


> Everyone remember on RAW when Sandow tried to cash in his MOTB on Cena?
> 
> Cena had just had his elbow legit surgically repaired, Sandow comes out and beats the shit out of Cena & his arm. Cena "rises above" once again and wins anyway, no longer being the only person to have failed their MOTB cash-in.
> 
> ...


Sandow wasn't in the same position Bray is now, Bray just beat Daniel Bryan clean not to long ago, and Sandow not cashing in was a must for the titles to be unified. Cena/Orton unifying the titles was a legit reason that Cena couldn't drop the title to Sandow, there's no reason for him to beat Bray and stop all the momentum Bray has going for him right now. I know Cena always overcomes the odds, but I think it's going to be different this time.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I think it's a legit injury. The dirtsheets have no idea what they're talking about. If it's not a legit injury, it's the best worked-shoot injury ever.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



Its all K said:


> The thing is, it's not going to be Cena losing to Bray. Bray is going to lose to *Super Cena*.
> 
> If you've seen one of his matches you've seen em all. He always plays the underdog with odds stacked against him, and ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS comes out on top.
> 
> I'm pretty certain Bray isn't winning at WM.


Yep. Bray will probably get his win against Cena at some point after WrestleMania 30.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

of course its a fake injury.

Now he will either win or lose as the underdog. Win he looks better, lose he saves face.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> of course its a fake injury.
> 
> Now he will either win or lose as the underdog. Win he looks better, lose he saves face.



But the chances of him losing are slim to none. His motto is "Rise Above", so he will clearly rise above at Mania. No way in hell Bray Wyatt beats him at Mania. Yes they're pushing him hard but he's still very green when he's 1 on 1.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



KingJohn said:


> Sandow wasn't in the same position Bray is now, Bray just beat Daniel Bryan clean not to long ago, and Sandow not cashing in was a must for the titles to be unified. Cena/Orton unifying the titles was a legit reason that Cena couldn't drop the title to Sandow, there's no reason for him to beat Bray and stop all the momentum Bray has going for him right now. I know Cena always overcomes the odds, but I think it's going to be different this time.


Cena is going to win this one, and that's okay. Bray is the heel on a PPV winning streak (including pinning both Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns) and Cena is the face on a PPV losing streak (losing three times in a row to Orton). This is a classic "Good vs Evil" feud at WrestleMania and, at WrestleMania, the face should win to send the kids home happy since Cena isn't in the title match this year.

Bray is still going to benefit HUGE even in a loss, because he's against John Cena at WrestleMania and it's a big PPV payday for him less than a year after debuting.

There's really no reason to complain if Bray loses. He's doing his job as the heel. If he wins, that's cool, too, but don't expect it.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



KingJohn said:


> Sandow wasn't in the same position Bray is now, Bray just beat Daniel Bryan clean not to long ago, and Sandow not cashing in was a must for the titles to be unified. Cena/Orton unifying the titles was a legit reason that Cena couldn't drop the title to Sandow, there's no reason for him to beat Bray and stop all the momentum Bray has going for him right now. I know Cena always overcomes the odds, but I think it's going to be different this time.


Totally, regarding Sandow's position to Bray's. The point I was making was from simply observing his history of matches. 

I hope it'll be different this time, too. Not sure how it'll affect Bray's momentum if he loses to Cena but if it does happen I just hope it turns out to be an epic match like Cena vs Cesaro where Bray still looks strong coming out of the match.

Who knows though? Harper & Rowan are really the wildcards here and I think a lot of this will have to do with something they may do to Cena going into/during the match.


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

My opinion is that Cena legit hurt his knee during the scuffle with the Wyatt's, but on the off chance this was a work from the start, my hat goes off to Cena on a perfect injury sell.

Either way, I really really hope they don't do another overcoming the odds storyline, Have Cena call out Bray on a Raw, and have him stroll down to the ring on his own, and a short brawl between the 2 before officials drag them apart and they sign a 'no contact' before Mania deal, they cant have Bray being the cowardly heel.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



Its all K said:


> The thing is, it's not going to be Cena losing to Bray. Bray is going to lose to *Super Cena*.
> 
> If you've seen one of his matches you've seen em all. He always plays the underdog with odds stacked against him, and ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS comes out on top.
> 
> I'm pretty certain Bray isn't winning at WM.


Ding ding, we have a winner. They don't care that we've seen this angle 1000 times, they'll keep on doing it so long as there are morons who buy into it each and every time.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

For those who have been doubting....


From Meltzer:


> -- And yes, the John Cena "injury" was an angle.


If mods want to add that to the first post, they can.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

For some reason, I see Cena taking a month or two off after XXX. I think Wyatt will win and put Cena on the (kayfabe) injury list. It'll get great heat plus Wyatt will still be unstoppable. Cena will get his win back later, but for now Bray should walk away untouched.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Valdarok said:


> My opinion is that Cena legit hurt his knee during the scuffle with the Wyatt's, but on the off chance this was a work from the start, my hat goes off to Cena on a perfect injury sell.
> 
> Either way, I really really hope they don't do another overcoming the odds storyline, Have Cena call out Bray on a Raw, and have him stroll down to the ring on his own, and a short brawl between the 2 before officials drag them apart and they sign a 'no contact' before Mania deal, they cant have Bray being the cowardly heel.


I think he legit got dinged up and if he didn't it made the Wyatts look stupid just standing around while Cena sold a leg injury when his leg wasn't even worked on. It doesn't make sense to me why they would have done it that way on purpose.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Props to cena for that injury sell when was watching it was very convincing. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

Its gona be bray vs injured cena so bray winning will not make cena look weak


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

witcher said:


> Its gona be bray vs injured cena so bray winning will not make cena look weak


Just like he came out telling everyone how injured he was after Summer Slam, but that wasn't why he lost or anything


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/456...vie-richards-reacts-to-the-wwe-network-launch



> Despite WWE running an injury angle with John Cena on Raw this week, Cena is still being advertised for all three WWE Live Events this weekend taking place in North Charleston, SC, Jacksonville, FL and Moline, IL. Cena is scheduled to face Randy Orton for the WWE World Title at all three events.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

i have a theory with this. this is a genuin injury i think the shield were supposed to split up. as well as cena was always going to come back to get involved in the last match with wyatt and reigns to get some revenge on wyatt. but with the injury the shield have stayed together for a fued to mania meaning there will be there last match at mania the shield vs the wyatts which will leed to the sheild splitting up at mania. as i don't think cena will be at mania


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

overcoming them odds at WM is obvious now


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

Def' a real injury. Cena is not THAT good at selling, it's a known fact.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: John Cena Suffers Worked Knee Injury (Update: Injury is FAKE)*



Its all K said:


> The thing is, it's not going to be Cena losing to Bray. Bray is going to lose to *Super Cena*.
> 
> If you've seen one of his matches you've seen em all. He always plays the underdog with odds stacked against him, and ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS comes out on top.
> 
> I'm pretty certain Bray isn't winning at WM.


Yep. Cena wins after fighting off interference from both Rowen and Harper and being the first person to kick out of Sister Abigail. Nailed on.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Did anybody actually believe that Cena was injured by the Wyatt's? Ahhh 1950's fan thought process, we missed you.*


----------

